# Starwood Preferred Owners Vistana Vacation Offer



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hope this isn't a duplicate post (I did look back a week or two). If so, please let me know so that I can delete here and transfer this info. Thanks !

Anyone get this offer ?  
Just an FYI here.


  Got a phone call from 407 903 4900

  The nice lady at the other end of the line identified herself as calling from Starwood Vacation something or other and said that because I'm a preferred Starwood owner-blah & blah and have sent referrals (I haven't), I was being offered a week at the Sheraton Vistana Villages, St. Augustine section, in a one bed/sleeps 4, for $179 for the week and they will throw in a $100 meal G.C. at Planet Hollywood. Offer is good for one year and the reservation can be changed without penalty. No blackout dates.

Although a good sounding deal, I have banked weeks that I haven't used. 

_You can go broke saving money._


----------



## sail27bill (Jun 18, 2010)

That's a better deal than I got and I am an owner of SVV-KW phase, purchased retail unfortunately.  I was offered 3 nights in a 2 Bedroom newest phase plus 10,000 starpoints to sit for an owners update for $279.  As I had a wedding to go to during that time, and the wedding is like 7 minutes from there, I said yes even though I know the real purpose behind these things.  I plan on counting how many times I say no to upgrading before I am allowed to leave.  I am a points junkie and I do love freebies.  Besides, I have never stayed there (too busy trading) so I can't wait to see what my MF's pay for.  Now only if I can get an owner update for my Harborside as well.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 18, 2010)

They called me last week, and said there was no sales presentation involved. Since I don't have any need for additional vacation time, I declined without asking the price. I told him I had no intention of purchasing any more units, and he basically said this is a special offer to reward loyal owners (yeah sure). Sounded like they have empty rooms and just want "heads on beds".


----------



## colmo (Jun 19, 2010)

We did receive a similar offer (I can't remember the exact details, but it was pretty much like what the OP wrote).  We are owners at VV and have used these types of offers in the past.  I thought it sounded pretty good and told them I needed to talk to my husband and to call back. 

In the meantime we decided to book a week elsewhere for the Fall with the xyz promo so we decided not to take it.

They did call back a couple times and the second time the salesman left a message on my machine saying that I should call back to book quickly because he heard a rumor that the St. Augustine phase was almost sold out.   

I was so embarrassed for him that I never called back to tell him we weren't interested.

ETA: I just remembered that we originally received the same offer Sail27bill received but declined.  The better offer came a couple months later.


----------

